# SCUSA US Open



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Practice Day
http://www.customrodsnreels.com/results.htm

Roy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

guys, if you live in the area you have a chance to see one of the best there ever was, Jerry Valentine from Texas is at the tourny. Go if you have a chance.
charlie


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

*1st Day Preliminary Results*

http://www.customrodsnreels.com/results.htm

Roy


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

WTG ...Kid

Thanks.... Roy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

way to represent nj,rod!!!


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Congratulations guys, looks like it was a great day of casting!!! What were the conditions of the day?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

for the most part NO WIND.. LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*By the Way!!!*

A young man by the name of GRANDVILLE really showed his butt yesterday.... This guy at his Tourny hit 659!!!!! This dude is a Baaaaaad Boy!!! Once he learns how to cast he'll be putting a target on all of the heavy hitter's back!!!!


BTW he's a MARYLAND boy!!!! Home Town Pride..


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

hey 21230. you,re right. he is impressive. now that he has some new toys, he is going to be hard to hold down. i left early sunday, but it was a difficult day to cast. but it was a beautiful day.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Bill you're impressive too.. I hope I can still cast when I'm your age..


----------

